# New 27 Rsds



## Dog Folks (Mar 19, 2006)

Finally, after months of waiting we have our new rig.

Tow Vehicle = 2005 Dodge 3500 Dually w/ Cummins

Travel Trailer = 2006 Keystone Outback 27' w/ Queen Slide out

Thanks to all for the answers to our questions as we went through this process. We have been camping for over thirty years, but still have learned a lot from everyone. This forum has the best people, a lot like campers, I guess. Always willing to help.

Camping this weekend!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Dog Folks,

Congrats on your new rig. It sounds like a great one!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Congrats on the new Outback. I'm sure you won't have any problems towing it.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congrads on the new rig. I hope you have as much fun with your 27RSDS as we have had with ours.

Gary


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations on the new Outback, Dog Folks!
You are going to love it!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Congratulations and Welcome! action


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Congratulations & Welcome to the Group!!
Enjoy your new trailer. What kind of dogs do you have?

Tami


----------



## Dog Folks (Mar 19, 2006)

RizFam said:


> Congratulations & Welcome to the Group!!
> Enjoy your new trailer. What kind of dogs do you have?
> 
> Tami
> [snapback]106511[/snapback]​


Just Updated my signature to show the new rig.

We have two retired racing Greyhounds, and one Belgian Malanois.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Can NEVER have enough DogFolks !!!!!! Those rescued Greys deserve more love than we mere humans can give them. And a Malinois - another not-so-common breed comes to Outbackers.com LOVE IT!!!!

Oh yeah, and congrats on finally having the new Outback AND on being able to take her out so soon!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Dog Folk on the 27RSDS
You'll enjoy it









Don


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Congrats on your new trailer, I predict you're gonna love it!


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

action Welcome to the outbackers 
Enjoy that new tt


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Wow...nice double purchase!!!

Congrats on the new TV and Outback.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations! That's a great TT. Enjoy it.

Scott


----------



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

Enjoy the new trailer.


----------

